# Review - Milwaukee M18 Fuel Yard Tools



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I would like to review the newish line if Milwaukee M18 Fuel yard tools, the weed eater, hedge trimmer, and blower. A note, I did win these from a contest on this here website, but I'd feel like a real tool (pun intended) if I didn't give them an honest review. 

A little background on me, I am already invested in the M18 line, Fuel and non, so I'm not entering the Milwaukee line as a newcomer. I've owned corded electric weed eaters, a Ryobi 40v, and used gas powered trimmers. I'm not as experience in the other two tools so I'll judge them on their own merits.

First impressions on all three are that they all are set up for ambidextrous use. For a lefty like me that's important. They also have holes in the back so they can be hung up from a nail or pegboard hook. Seems simple but not needing an oddly shaped hook is welcome. They seem a bit plasticy but if they weren't they'd weigh a million pounds. Time will tell how well that plastic holds up. 

Now, on to the tools:










M18 Fuel String Trimmer










The M18 Fuel String trimmer comes with the tool itself with a fully wound and ready trimmer head, guards, handles, some tools to put it together, an extra bit of string, a 9.0ah battery, and a Rapid Charger. It's assembly is quite straightforward, as it only requires putting on the guard with four screws, and the handle with two. 

The unit is exceptionally well balanced with the 9.0ah battery. You don't feel like it's too heavy one way or the other. The specs say it is about a pound heavier than my old Ryobi 40v, but I found the Ryobi to be less well balanced. 

While the Ryobi had some irritating ramp-up time, the Milwaukee starts almost instantly once the trigger is pulled. It takes a lot to bog it down, the fine grass around the estate here didn't pose much of a challenge. It even tore through the ivy an old neighbor so graciously planted (sarcasm) without bogging. It is quite powerful, with surprisingly low vibration. The Ryobi was exhausting to use, and this Milwaukee much less so. Also a point in the Milwaukee's favor, the trimmer head design seems to be better. What I mean, the Ryobi was constantly having grass wind around it and I would have to stop and clear it. The Milwaukee did not have that happen once. 

It has two speed modes, and I'm not sure why. Maybe if I read the instructions it would say so. 

What I don't like about it - at $299 for the kit with battery and charger, it's kind of expensive. If you're already invested in the M18 line you can buy the bare tool for $199, but that's still kind of a lot, especially compared with the Ryobi which sells for about half that. The head doesn't rotate so you can't use it as an edger. It doesn't come apart for storage. And it would be nice if one could use the power head for other attachments, as in the Expand-It line that several companies use, so a pole saw, tiller, blower, etc could be run with the same motor. 

Over all, it is a fantastic tool that most any homeowner could use as their only weed eater. 

M18 Fuel Hedge Trimmer Kit










So I don't have as much experience with hedge trimmers, so I'll have to just say that it works fantastically. The kit also comes with a 9.0ah battery and Rapid Charger, along with the trimmer itself and a blade cover for storage. It also is well balanced and not overly heavy. The specs say it'll cut up to a 3/4" branch, and it will with no trouble. 

M18 Fuel Blower










So you can see my 8-year-old daughter using this tool, and she had a blast. That's how easy, light, and non-fatiguing it is. We used one of my lighter 4.0ah batteries in it, which I felt made the balance a little better. Made it slightly nose heavy, which would make sense to me if you're blowing off the ground. It had enough power to blow away whatever we wanted, and it'll come in handy later when we wash the trucks, drying them off without using a towel. 

Summary

Fuel in Milwaukee-speak means brushless motors. These have the advantage of better power and longer run time. Electric lawn tools have historically been little more than toys in a my-first-condo kit. Battery technology has gotten so much better in the last few years that I predict gas power will slowly phase out. This is only the first generation of 18v yard tools, it can only go up from here.


----------



## rockmup (Feb 20, 2017)

They have package deals on the weed eater and your choice of blower or hedge trimmer for 299.00 right now with the 9.0 and a charger. Available @ HD or online from CPO


Thanks for the review, I just bought the package above with the blower just waiting for it to show up. I also am invested in the M18 Fuel line and have zero regrets.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

of the professional brand power tools,, the milwaukee blower has gotten pretty low rankings... the dewalt flex volt and the ego both move more air


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

...but neither one works with my Milwaukee batteries. And somehow I doubt a blower would be the reason one invests in a cordless line.


----------

